# 3 reviews for Tim (Wow)



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

In my never ending search for lures, I've bought 3 WINNERS in a row that have all recently caught Bass and are now in my tackle box. Two were purchased from LBF.

ABT Banshee, this is the 4.5 inch version in Chartreuse Shad, at $10.99 it's not bad for a hard swimbait that has STEEL hinges. It is a very thin Swimbait which probably adds to it's very nice movement. The coloring is Excellent and the Bass, Walleye, and Channel Cats that were caught on it thought so too! I swam this thing very slow with a stop and go retreive, it can also be fished fast or like a jerkbait.

Lucky Craft Kelly J Series (JR, 2.5 inch, 5/16oz, FLOATING), I know this is not a new bait but I forgot they had a floater and since I have been looking for a topwater to fit my slow fishing style, I decided to try it. I think Lucky Crafts MS AMERICAN SHAD color is the best Shad color on the market, so that was the color I bought even though I've been night fishing. At $14.99 you get what you pay for and you will not be disappointed. The dual spinner props perform flawlessly...pulling bubbles down into the water and making a high frothy gurgling noise...it can also be used like a Popper and it makes a whole different low frothy, splashing, popping noise. When the lure comes to rest the rear treble which is feathered..continues to move....3/4ths of the strikes came at this time...the first few times it happened it scared me and I missed the fish while I watched in amazememt! I'm ordering the MS Black for my Night Bass Fishing!

I also have been trying the Keitech Model III swim jig (1/8th oz from BassCat200 (Keitech USA) on EBAY). People will have a problem with the $5.99 price tag but I needed something for he 3.8 and 4.8 Keitech swimbaits to get the hook father back to the tail and to make them weedless in the heavy rocks that I fish..I have been burning through jigs and swimmers and this would be a CHEAP fix if it worked...AND IT DID! The Jigs have a sled head that work perfectly in the rocks and helps it to swim, it has been 2 weeks now and I have not lost a jig and have caught alot of fish. This Jig solved my problem! Some reviews I read did not like the plastic "screw in keeper" but I did...it allowed me to use MEND-IT to firmly attach the swimmers so they won't tear, it also keeps the weight down and helps the balance of the completed lure. I now have 3 in Black, 2 in Bluegill, and 2 in Silver Flash!

I'm excitedly waiting for my MegaBass Live'N Cicada (floating buzzbait, $20) to arrive from Japan....I can't wait to get it out on the water!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice reviews, can't wait for the review of the MegaBass Live'N Cicada. Keep us posted!


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

ABT also has a "Walkin' the Dog" bait they claim that anyone can get that action out of without any practice. The video on their web site looks awesome and it can be had in the same chartreuse shad color as the Banshee and for the same $10.99 at Tackle Warehouse.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Shaggy said:


> ABT also has a "Walkin' the Dog" bait they claim that anyone can get that action out of without any practice. The video on their web site looks awesome and it can be had in the same chartreuse shad color as the Banshee and for the same $10.99 at Tackle Warehouse.


I might have to look into that one 'cause I suck at "Walkin' the Dog"...that is one technique that for some reason I have never been able to master...along with baitcasters!LOL


----------



## Mothra (Apr 4, 2011)

Ever use the Deps Buzzjet or Buzzjet Jr? How would that compare to the Kelly J?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Mothra said:


> Ever use the Deps Buzzjet or Buzzjet Jr? How would that compare to the Kelly J?


Totally different actions. Kelly J is more of a sputter bait and the Buzzjet is like a wake bait. It's not as fast and doesn't splash out as much water as a Kelly J.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Well, Intimidator, you sure are a glutton for punishment in your quest for the holy grail of artificial lures.

You did a nice job on your review of these baits. I looked at them online and they all look good, capable of catching fish. Of course, I could put a split ring and treble hook on a bottle opener and catch fish.

The ABT Banshee is a good example of how the marketplace and mass production is bringing the price of these types of swimbaits down to earth.
The Lucky Craft Kelly J Series looks like a Torpedo with a shad body. At $15, Id rather have 2or3 Torpedos.
The Keitech Model III swim jig looks very promising with the Fat Swing Impact swim tail. The plastic screw in trailer keeper is a weakness though, Itll never hold up. But youre just gonna lose it anyway, right? LOL!
And finally, the MegaBass Live'N Cicada! Thats a sucker bait if I ever saw one. Besides, in 4or5 years youll be able to pick up as many live Cicadas as you want.LOL!

What you need to get is a 10 ft. yak. Lightweight, portable and gets you in the tightest holes for flipin jigs. Youll also retrieve 90% of your overpriced baits.LOL! The yak will pay for itself!--Tim...................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

It's the "King Dawg"


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I agree with the kayak . You can get back in the little branches of lakes where bigger boats can't. Also, the fight is awesome. You get pulled around sometimes with the bigger sized fish.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

There is no such thing as a Deps Buzzjet...no one uses them...everyone forget you read about it.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Tokugawa said:


> There is no such thing as a Deps Buzzjet...no one uses them...everyone forget you read about it.


Hahaha. I think I actually will. $26.00? Not out of MY pocket


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow said:


> Well, Intimidator, you sure are a glutton for punishment in your quest for the holy grail of artificial lures.
> 
> You did a nice job on your review of these baits. I looked at them online and they all look good, capable of catching fish. Of course, I could put a split ring and treble hook on a bottle opener and catch fish.
> 
> ...


Amen brother right on 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow said:


> Well, Intimidator, you sure are a glutton for punishment in your quest for the holy grail of artificial lures.
> 
> You did a nice job on your review of these baits. I looked at them online and they all look good, capable of catching fish. Of course, I could put a split ring and treble hook on a bottle opener and catch fish.
> 
> ...


WOW, was that almost a compliment! Dang, are you gettin' soft on me or what!
Since you liked the Banshee, I'll move to the Kelly J...I have several Torpedos and they are not even close to the Kelly J...and the MS American Shad color from Lucky Craft is worth the extra money, alone! 

The screw in keeper on the Keitech Model III is actually better for me, the swimbaits are softer and metal keepers would tear them up more and effect the swimming of the lure....remember, I fish Super Slow. What do you mean the keeper will never hold up...it's a composite plastic, it doesn't break or the threads don't come off...I use MEND-IT on it to secure the swimmer and then take them off and put a different one on with no issues!

I talked to my buddy Jarvis who has tackle shops in Vietnam, Indonesia, Thailand, and Japan...he listened to what I was looking for when I was asking about a floating topwater buzzer and he guided me toward the Cicada, he has NEVER been wrong about a lure yet...but I guess there's always a first time!

I agree that there are certain times you can catch fish on a beer cap or bottle opener....I am perfecting techniques and lures to catch Crappie, Walleye, and Bass, all year long and in any condition (the other 90% of the time)....I'll pay the extra money for superior lures (if I have too!) to still keep a very small tackle box...remember, I travel light!

Oh, a canoe won't do, I'm working on a brand new Smaller Bass Boat...I'm also efficient!


----------



## Tom Tupa (Jul 20, 2010)

ever use any of the jackall aragon cranks?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tom Tupa said:


> ever use any of the jackall aragon cranks?


No, but thanks, I will take a look at them...I'm stuck on Lucky Craft, I think their MS AMERICAN SHAD color is the most perfect shad imitation color (for my Home Lake...CJ Brown) ever created!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> No, but thanks, I will take a look at them...I'm stuck on Lucky Craft, I think their MS AMERICAN SHAD color is the most perfect shad imitation color (for my Home Lake...CJ Brown) ever created!


Call me "The Great & Powerful OZ" because I see you ordering some in the near future.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Call me "The Great & Powerful OZ" because I see you ordering some in the near future.


Nope! They don't have the colors that I'm interested in....I'm only looking for a few more things and I should have them all oredered tomorrow!

I'm going to get a couple more Strike King Pure Poison's, Optimum Furbit Frog, Aborgast SputterBuzz (and change to Spintech Hooks), Zappu Mustang head jigs, and a Kelly J in Black....them I'm done, and the arsenal will be complete!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> ....them I'm done, and the arsenal will be complete!


I've heard you say that before thoughlol.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Mothra said:


> Ever use the Deps Buzzjet or Buzzjet Jr? How would that compare to the Kelly J?


Hey Mothra,

With that name, you should be throwing these:

http://www.ichibantackle.com/showpr...1&name=DEATHADDER 6 inch&manufacturename=DEPS

They look like the spawn of Mothra. 

Intimidator - I caught my first fish on the Keitech swimbaits tonight. Felt good on the White Python.


----------



## Tom Tupa (Jul 20, 2010)

jackall aragon series - I would consider them a "specialty bait", but a specialty bait that works well in many situations. One the fish almost for certain have never seen, and one that tends to catch bigger fish. This bait is an "in your face to the fish" bait. Piss em off, get their attention, reaction strike, call em in, however you wanna view it. And probably more geared towards rivers when they are running high. But also reservoirs, when you want to "call them in" (literally). They mention a "clacker". When they say "clacker" they mean take the loudest rattler you know....and multiply it by ten(or 100 or 1000). When you are reeling this thing in fast, or slow, you can here it (and feel it) coming in from a distance. When it gets hit, it gets nailed.

One way to look at fishing is "in your face"/powerfishing/call em in" vs. "finesse, drop shotting, silent smaller baits, jerking it every 2+ minutes, having the patience with the jig n pig, etc". 

When you need to "call em in with a crank"...this is the best choice I know of. Or often just when the crank bite is on. This thing makes noise and the back and the front of the bait SLAM into each other at a very fast rate. I've only fished the MR version and none of the smaller sizes. Great lure though for certain situations, power fishing, covering area, figuring out where they are (when they are hittin cranks), etc. 

Can I get a rain check for that friendship special to go intimidator?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm sorry but if I want to call 'em in I'm throwing a chatterbait of some variety. IMO they generate bigger fish 99% of the time. I've caught some smaller bass on 'em but that's way outta the norm for me. I still haven't found a crank that'll produce like those will for me,if I do then I'd readily stocked up on them.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> - I caught my first fish on the Keitech swimbaits tonight. Felt good on the White Python.


Hey Toku what's your thoughts on those? I know most people that's tried 'em love the things. The only complaint I got is that they tear up too easily but I guess that's what Mend It is for.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tom Tupa said:


> jackall aragon series - I would consider them a "specialty bait", but a specialty bait that works well in many situations. One the fish almost for certain have never seen, and one that tends to catch bigger fish. This bait is an "in your face to the fish" bait. Piss em off, get their attention, reaction strike, call em in, however you wanna view it. And probably more geared towards rivers when they are running high. But also reservoirs, when you want to "call them in" (literally). They mention a "clacker". When they say "clacker" they mean take the loudest rattler you know....and multiply it by ten(or 100 or 1000). When you are reeling this thing in fast, or slow, you can here it (and feel it) coming in from a distance. When it gets hit, it gets nailed.
> 
> One way to look at fishing is "in your face"/powerfishing/call em in" vs. "finesse, drop shotting, silent smaller baits, jerking it every 2+ minutes, having the patience with the jig n pig, etc".
> 
> ...


Now you have my curiosity up....I just ordered one! 
I guess SpfldBassGuy knows me too well!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Intimidator - I caught my first fish on the Keitech swimbaits tonight. Felt good on the White Python.


Congrats! 
I'm still waiting on being adopted!
I'm tellin' ya, once you figure out all the different ways to use them and the colors for your fishing...this will be your "Go-To" or "Comfort" bait. There isn't a swim bait out there that has the movement of these things...they even excell with a slow "death" retrieve. 
Go buy some Mend-It now, that way you have it on hand, even if a Keitech is torn in half you can put it back together will no issue, you can even put pieces of one on another to make a new one and the action does not suffer at all!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> Congrats!
> I'm still waiting on being adopted!
> I'm tellin' ya, once you figure out all the different ways to use them and the colors for your fishing...this will be your "Go-To" or "Comfort" bait. There isn't a swim bait out there that has the movement of these things...they even excell with a slow "death" retrieve.
> Go buy some Mend-It now, that way you have it on hand, even if a Keitech is torn in half you can put it back together will no issue, you can even put pieces of one on another to make a new one and the action does not suffer at all!


My wife and I only adopt furry things with four legs. 

I definitely love the action on a slow retrieve. I was using the Keitech swim jig head, and was wondering how you fixed it after a fish. The screw came out and the bait would not stay on the screw.

I lost the jig head and have to go buy some more.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> I definitely love the action on a slow retrieve. I was using the Keitech swim jig head, and was wondering how you fixed it after a fish. The screw came out and the bait would not stay on the screw.
> 
> I lost the jig head and have to go buy some more.


Mend-It or superglue the screw when you insert it...either way works.
If the main body tears by the hook...use Mend-It, it doesn't make plastic hard and effect the action.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

The MegaBass Live'N Cicada showed up today...so, I get to try it out tonight and all weekend....Reviews on tuesday!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Now you have my curiosity up....I just ordered one!
> I guess SpfldBassGuy knows me too well!


Yes I do


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> The MegaBass Live'N Cicada showed up today...so, I get to try it out tonight and all weekend....Reviews on tuesday!


That is the goofiest looking thing I've seen in awhile,kinda disappointed that you didn't tie it on the other day while we was out with Don so I check out it's action.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> That is the goofiest looking thing I've seen in awhile,kinda disappointed that you didn't tie it on the other day while we was out with Don so I check out it's action.


I like it too much and didn't want to lose it without a spare...so I ordered 2 more! I caught 3 Bass on that stupid thing in less than an hour.
It is quiet, but the paddle wheels pull air down into the water and make a wake, when you stop/start it the rattles go off and that's when they hit it. So simplistic and well designed...and it's ugly!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> I like it too much and didn't want to lose it without a spare...so I ordered 2 more! I caught 3 Bass on that stupid thing in less than an hour.
> It is quiet, but the paddle wheels pull air down into the water and make a wake, when you stop/start it the rattles go off and that's when they hit it. So simplistic and well designed...and it's ugly!


Of course you caught fish on it! It is an Ito design...duh!!! 

All the naysayers can now have their crow...perhaps sushi style? 

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Check these out:

http://www.ichibantackle.com/showpr...&name=PAGANI SIGLETT&manufacturename=MEGABASS


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> I like it too much and didn't want to lose it without a spare...so I ordered 2 more! I caught 3 Bass on that stupid thing in less than an hour.
> It is quiet, but the paddle wheels pull air down into the water and make a wake, when you stop/start it the rattles go off and that's when they hit it. So simplistic and well designed...and it's ugly!


Well you must really like the thing then if you've already ordered 2 more. See you can describe it but I'd still need to see it in person to be sold on itlol.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> I like it too much and didn't want to lose it without a spare...so I ordered 2 more! I caught 3 Bass on that stupid thing in less than an hour.
> It is quiet, but the paddle wheels pull air down into the water and make a wake, when you stop/start it the rattles go off and that's when they hit it. So simplistic and well designed...and it's ugly!


Hey is that the " Official Review"?


----------



## Tom Tupa (Jul 20, 2010)

Daiwa live'n cicada is a very similar paddlewheel design to that megabass(google and look at ebay pic).

If you want to get real esoteric(lol, megabass is like rapala in japan), check out the megabass gatta-x turbuleance. Its got the crazy crawler creeper wings and a plastic quad wing buzz blade in back.

Always liked those paddlewheel style cause you can stop them, just never ordered one.

Thanks for the report, i love funky lure designs.


----------

